# Seiko Weekdater



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I had just started a thread on this rather interesting watch on the temporary forum.

It's an immaculate Seiko Weekdater and I mean MINT. Got it for Â£16.

Thanks to Gary and Roy for explaining to me what a one piece case is.

Foggy.

My Wife took a shine to this watch this morning and has gone off with it for the day.

I will answer your question about the case back markings when she returns late tonight.

Meantim here's the sellers original pic.

What a find


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Foggy.

Case back markings.

"One piece case, SGP back"









Model ref 8306-8041

"Sealion M99"

I must admit I know nothing about these so any info appreciated


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I see my Weekdater caused a bit of a stir on the forum,

NOT









Ok it may not look much but it's keeping great time and is genuinely mint.

Here it is again, my own picture this time.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Good stuff Andy - looks good mate.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice watch Andy and quite collectable.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks chaps...

Roy, I suspect this has the same movement as the version I bought from you a while back.

Remember the one with the gold tone movement.

The thing is I can't tell because it has a one piece case which means the back won't come off









Can someone explain how to expose the movement with this type of case.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will not have the gold tone movemnt, the other on is a rarer example.

There is no way you can get in Andy. you really need special tools.

Well there is a way you can get in but you would likely damage the crystal and the crown so I'm not telling you how to do it.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Andy,

as you state it's a monocoque case so you have to go in through the front-very nasty if you aren't sure exactly what to do. (I don't know but then I know bugger all). There is a section in the Seiko and Citizen Watch Forum which deals with reference numbers etc. and it is very informative. If you don't find any joy there then you can ask the question on the general forum, and I GUARANTEE someone there will know something about your watch, which is a beauty by the way. Hope this helps.

Regards

Mike (dashcracker)


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Dash

Good advice.

Is the one piece case a more expensive process to make or vice versa.

Forgive my ignorance but I've never come across it before.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

Andy

There are plenty of one piece cases about. Omega, GP etc.

They are originally built like that to make them more waterproof.

I consider them a pain as access is through is the crystal which often ends up getting broken and you often see damge to the dial on older models that have had a few services.

Buying one in the condition of yours is the best way to do it.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Interesting Neil.

I have a feeling mine has never been opened as there are no tool marks anywhere.

The thing is it does need regulating.

Dash.

I posted my watch and an enquiry for info on the S/C forum and had one response.

Forgive me for saying this but I have had experience of the Seiko/Citizen forum before and have found them very blinkered, unless your talking about Divers watches or Grands. That seems to be the main preoccupation there.

In fact I have found a more broad range interest here to be honest.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Andy,

first off let me say something I forgot in my previous post: your photo of the watch is far more impressive than the person's whom you bought it from, at some angles on my monitor it looks like a different (and much nicer) watch. Sorry about your reaction to the SCF, but I would give it a bit more time if I were you, although in recent months there does seem to be a growing trend towards diver and GS watches. I am far from a regular visitor of the SCF, so the trend is definitely more noticeable. At least you got one nibble, and that's got to be better than 0 isn't it? All I can suggest at this point is that you try some of the other Japanese watch forums (Try a google search without mentioning Seiko) and see what happens from there. When I get some decent spare time I'll have a look myself, maybe from a different angle. Good luck.

Regards

dashcracker


----------

